# Bonefish in TEXAS waters???!!!



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody ever caught them around here? I pulled in 2 juveniles in our net today. They were about 4-5 inches long in Aransas Bay. I saved them in a ziplock bag in the freezer and I'll post some pics eventually. They looked like every picture I've ever seen of a Bonefish. I know they have rarely been caught around here, like one every 20 years or so, but juveniles? It would seem they have spawned where they aren't supposed to be!

Until I get the Bonefish pics up, here's some just for fun!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow! really want to see the pics. Man if we had bonefish around here...


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Somebody caught one off Bob Hall Pier a couple years ago.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

luna nueva said:


> Wow! really want to see the pics. Man if we had bonefish around here...


 There wouldn't be ANY need to go to Florida!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

CavassoCruisin said:


> Somebody caught one off Bob Hall Pier a couple years ago.


I heard about that one, and only one other... My uncle caught one off the breakwater in Rockport Harbor at least 20 years ago or more. Those are the only 2 I have heard of being around here. So watch out....we might be getting more! Global warming isn't all bad!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My sons were sure they saw one over the white sands in the Lower Laguna Madre a few weeks ago. They've each caught lots of bonefish, so they know what they look like. Still can't be certain that's what they saw, but they think so.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

*Photos...*

Ok, here are the photos everybody wanted to see! I took them to the Rockport Marine Lab and verified their identity. They said what I already learned...Bonefish are rare, but not unheard of, in Texas. They said that they will travel north from Mexico when the water is right. Still seems unusual to me that their would be 2 juveniles, together, that made it all the way up. Actually, it seems even more bizzare that they are almost an inch different in length suggesting they are not "kin" and might not have traveled together. I dunno. I'm just an armchair naturalist. I'll probably be sending these little guys to A&M in Austin via my Marine Biologist uncle. He said they may be interested. The guys at the marine lab were not enthusiastic enough and didn't ask or they might have stayed there. Oh well. I'm still pretty stoked about my "discovery"!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Photos? Did I miss em' or are you so stoked you forgot to post. lol


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> Photos? Did I miss em' or are you so stoked you forgot to post. lol


I was so stoked I forgot! Luckily I still had time to edit!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like a Bone to me!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Bones can't survive in water under 70 degrees. They will move up from Mexico during the hot summer months but there is no way they can reside here. TPWD has caught several juvinile permit in gill net surveys but never an adult.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

But not as rare as a thread without someone whining about something.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Just an observation of the obvious, Skippy. I appreciate that someone doing back-breaking work so that week-end warriors like many of us have a shrimp to toss actually took the time to share some really cool stuff. By-catch from the few remaining bay shrimpers is an unfortunate reality. At least we can learn something thanks to the efforts of BoatManJohn.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Next time I'll toss them back in so they can get gobbled up by a seagull or dolphin. And I won't bother to share the experience. I would hate to offend somebody by sharing a rare find and the proof of the same. FYI: These Bonefish are going to be used in research that might shed light on Bonefish populations in Texas and around the world. But you're right. I should have just fed them to the seagulls.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Do not let jr troll stop you from sharing.
I find the information very interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, those are Bonefish. If you would have released them, they probably would have died this winter. 
Thanks for sharing. I agree with kaptin krunch, very interesting.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for your efforts and for sharing your find!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

boatmanjohn said:


> Ok, here are the photos everybody wanted to see! I took them to the Rockport Marine Lab and verified their identity. They said what I already learned...Bonefish are rare, but not unheard of, in Texas. They said that they will travel north from Mexico when the water is right. Still seems unusual to me that their would be 2 juveniles, together, that made it all the way up. Actually, it seems even more bizzare that they are almost an inch different in length suggesting they are not "kin" and might not have traveled together. I dunno. I'm just an armchair naturalist. I'll probably be sending these little guys to A&M in Austin via my Marine Biologist uncle. He said they may be interested. The guys at the marine lab were not enthusiastic enough and didn't ask or they might have stayed there. Oh well. I'm still pretty stoked about my "discovery"!


Cool dat!!! I was going to suggest that A & M would probably be interested in them as a species occurrence record. Do you have them in preservative now?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

boatmanjohn said:


> Next time I'll toss them back in so they can get gobbled up by a seagull or dolphin. And I won't bother to share the experience. I would hate to offend somebody by sharing a rare find and the proof of the same. FYI: These Bonefish are going to be used in research that might shed light on Bonefish populations in Texas and around the world. But you're right. I should have just fed them to the seagulls.


Dont sweat it. Ignore the troll.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

MsAddicted said:


> Cool dat!!! I was going to suggest that A & M would probably be interested in them as a species occurrence record. Do you have them in preservative now?


They are just frozen in water right now. My uncle said he should have some formaldahyde or preservative that he can put them in to send them. Which reminds me...I need to e-mail him.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, formaldehyde or formalin. Hard to get but maybe your uncle has some connections. They should be injected with it to preserve the tissues and gut and then soaked it it as well. Note the location caught (gps coords) and date for the records.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

MsAddicted said:


> Yeah, formaldehyde or formalin. Hard to get but maybe your uncle has some connections. They should be injected with it to preserve the tissues and gut and then soaked it it as well. Note the location caught (gps coords) and date for the records.


Cool. Thanks. I'll probably just pass them along to him and he'll take care of the rest. He's a marine biologist. Was a professor, I think for A&M. He literally wrote the book "Fishes of the Gulf of Mexico", H. Dickson Hoese. Also the Tarpon/Bonefish Research Foundation supposedly wants fin clippings for DNA analysis.


----------



## el_pescadore (May 8, 2007)

WOW, They're bones for sure. No big deal to me, just a supercharged carnivous mullet. In Belize, we'd catch them in the morning, put em in the livewell and bottom fish them for grouper. My wife caught a 40+ grouper on a live bone, and we fed the whole island (Ambergris).


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

el_pescadore said:


> WOW, They're bones for sure. No big deal to me, just a supercharged carnivous mullet. In Belize, we'd catch them in the morning, put em in the livewell and bottom fish them for grouper. My wife caught a 40+ grouper on a live bone, and we fed the whole island (Ambergris).


Braggart!!! Just rub it on in! Seriously though, that's cool. I'd love to visit Belize...maybe even move there. Since I've never caught an adult Bonefish, I can't speak to what the hype is all about, but what I've read is that they are a premier gamefish but not #1 tablefare. They sure look like good flashy live bait though!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's way cool... Thanks for the post up about them. Its the first ive heard of bones in texas, but i dont spend that much time down south..

You saving them, posting them and preserving them for scientific study is a great thing!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work.

Thomas


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good read, a lot of people don't understand it takes time to take the pics, remember details, and more important taking the time to post. Thanks for your trouble to share.
Johnny


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, thanks for posting. I would not reccomend any type of preservative. Just keep them frozen. Depending on what ype of analysis they want to do (DNA, RNA, protein, etc...) fresh frozen will give them the best options.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Very cool, thanks for posting. I would not reccomend any type of preservative. Just keep them frozen. Depending on what ype of analysis they want to do (DNA, RNA, protein, etc...) fresh frozen will give them the best options.


Thanks for the info. They're still in the freezer so I haven't messed them up yet!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Was that a torpedo ray in that 1st picture?
I heard they are electric, much stronger than the stargazer.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

That appears to be a Albula vulpes texicanus, a smaller (mature females avg 6") subspecies of the more common Albula vulpes. The texicanus while more tolerant to cooler waters were thought to be extinct with the last recorded sighting in the early 1970's. There has however been rumored reports that a breeding pair still roamed the waters along the South Texas coast. 













Just kidding. Cool find.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Porky said:


> Was that a torpedo ray in that 1st picture?
> I heard they are electric, much stronger than the stargazer.


A Lesser Electric Ray. I haven't heard of them being called a Torpedo Ray, but probably the same thing. They are electric as the name implies, but I'm not sure how they match up with the stargazers.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for posting boatmanjohn...2cool.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I heard out by Christmas Bay some guys got each a limit of Bonefish. Pics to prove it too. It was last week. Jan 9th. They was using shrimp on a hook and working them like lures.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to see the pics before I believe that.....



TroutAle87 said:


> I heard out by Christmas Bay some guys got each a limit of Bonefish. Pics to prove it too. It was last week. Jan 9th. They was using shrimp on a hook and working them like lures.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

TroutAle87 said:


> I heard out by Christmas Bay some guys got each a limit of Bonefish. Pics to prove it too. It was last week. Jan 9th. They was using shrimp on a hook and working them like lures.


And I caught a marlin in oyster creek.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

*quote*



bayourat said:


> And I caught a marlin in oyster creek.


lol....have some green for that one.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats awesome that theyre here! Im no. Im no marine biologist but i wouldnt think juvenile species will migrate that far, will they? Theyre most likely hatched here since theyre two different sizes. I dunno...very cool john, thanks!


-mac-


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> Bones can't survive in water under 70 degrees. They will move up from Mexico during the hot summer months but there is no way they can reside here. TPWD has caught several juvinile permit in gill net surveys but never an adult.


What is the water temp when these were caught ?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Forget the haters ... keep doin' what you do!



boatmanjohn said:


> Next time I'll toss them back in so they can get gobbled up by a seagull or dolphin. And I won't bother to share the experience. I would hate to offend somebody by sharing a rare find and the proof of the same. FYI: These Bonefish are going to be used in research that might shed light on Bonefish populations in Texas and around the world. But you're right. I should have just fed them to the seagulls.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

bayourat said:


> And I caught a marlin in oyster creek.


Uncanny. I ran over one in my boat in Oyster Creek.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

jeff.w said:


> Uncanny. I ran over one in my boat in Oyster Creek.


Greight!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> Uncanny. I ran over one in my boat in Oyster Creek.


all i get out of that is " Hold My Beer Watch this" lol


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for the post. I thought that it might so rare that you might have a state record but....here's the current record holder:

Bonefish - 3.75lbs, 23.25", Nov 19, 1977, Gulf of Mexico by C. W. Morris


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Texas A&M Galveston Marine Fisheries lab might be interested. Fisher__Man here on 2Cool netted a couple juvenile bones while collecting species for his Field Ichtyology class years ago. His prof said that they are uncommon but they are here. Unfortunaltely the water gets too cold for them any further than the LLM. Maybe Dickinson Marine Lab might be interested. I think Fishologist works there also. You could PM either one of them.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> Bones can't survive in water under 70 degrees. They will move up from Mexico during the hot summer months but there is no way they can reside here. TPWD has caught several juvinile permit in gill net surveys but never an adult.


 Mike, I was under the same impression but check this ............The water temp in Sandiego Bay only reaches 70 two months out of the year .....................http://www.fishingguidesandiego.com/san-diego-bay-bonefish-charters/


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

My father worked as a Marine Biologist for 33 years. He saw a lot of interesting things over the years, too.

He once caught about half a dozen juvenile tarpon in a little ditch that crosses HWY 35 at the north end of Caranchua Bay. They were less than a foot long. And, before someone brings it up, they weren't skipjacks.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> What is the water temp when these were caught ?


I don't remember the water temp now but it was toward the end of summer so I know it was plenty warm enough. The Tarpon and Bonefish research center in Florida was happy to get them. I never did hear back from them but they were supposed to let me know what they found out. They were going to do some genetic testing to determine where they could have migrated from, either across from FL or, more likely, up from Mex. I'm sure there's a lot more they're doing along the DNA route.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

TroutAle87 said:


> I heard out by Christmas Bay some guys got each a limit of Bonefish. Pics to prove it too. It was last week. Jan 9th. They was using shrimp on a hook and working them like lures.


So what is the Texas limit on Bonefish these days?! LOL whatever!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Perhaps what we're witnessing is the "adaption" of bonefish to cooler waters? Say a few fish from warm waters migrate up here and are genetically capable of surviving in cooler waters? Yes it may be just a few fish, and through enough time (decades to hundreds of years plus) we may see Texas waters thriving with bonefish? Great thread.


----------

